
One Tweet Perfectly Summarizes How the U.S. Political Establishment Views Russia - kushti
https://medium.com/@dominicbasulto/this-one-tweet-perfectly-summarizes-how-the-u-s-political-establishment-views-russia-3e37bb33c3e6#.wnha8ipn0
======
rpvnwnkl
Guy misses that Kerry is from Massachusetts: stronghold of DDonuts

